# Betta Life



## angus (Apr 13, 2012)

I couldn't think of a title for my betta journal. I can't necessarily call it Angus' journal because I now have 2 bettas. I'm still not comfortable enough to use my real name here so Betta Life it is.

This will be a journal for both of my bettas...

Angus, who I've had for almost a year










And my new rescue...I named him Fruity because of his pineapple coloring description, but if he survives we're probably going to change his name to Lucky or Phoenix. 










I'll probably be talking about the new guy a lot until he's better. Right now we're treating him for fin rot/septicemia. I'm hoping he makes it. Other than his fin problems he's a lively little guy. I got him this past Sunday so he's only been with us a short time. I had to save him. I felt so bad for the guy in his conditions at walmart. Since he's less stressed he's getting quite the personality. 

A look at his fins...

Before part of it fell off...










While it was falling off...










And last night, not the best pic because it's dark, but I have him without a light to keep him from getting stressed.










He has a little red mark by where it fell off so people were saying it was septicemia. 

I might try to get more pics when there's more light today. The last pic posted was last night so it was kind of dark for a photo session. Send good vibes for the little guy!


----------



## angus (Apr 13, 2012)

So my new guy is making it impossible to take good pictures of him lol. That paired with the dim area he's in right now doesn't help. I don't dare use a flash though!

I little fish TMI...my new guy went to the bathroom for the first time today and I didn't realize what it was. I mean I had an idea, but in all the time I've had Angus I've never seen him do it. He must be modest lol. So if anyone checked my browser history you would see searches on how and where betta fish poop from. LOL! My husband probably thinks I lost it. 

And for fun here are some pics.


----------



## angus (Apr 13, 2012)

Fruity's name is now officially Phoenix. It may be a little premature since he is still sick, but my husband thought we should name him Phoenix because the phoenix is a sign of rebirth or something like that.


----------



## angus (Apr 13, 2012)

SO EXCITED! Phoenix just ate his first pellets! I tried one and he gobbled it up so I threw one more in and he grabbed that one just as fast! I feed my fish omega one pellets, but was feeding Phoenix not so great flakes since he would just swim past the pellets. No more flakes for him! I hope this helps him heal even faster!

Tomorrow my triple sulfa will be here and I'm probably going to start that. The red mark has not gone away, but he's so lively now. I've asked a few people and they think I should still do the sulfa so I guess I will unless someone else here tells me otherwise. I posted in the health area with no replies though.


----------



## angus (Apr 13, 2012)

Phoenix ate pellets again this morning. Now that he's eating good food I'm going to get him on a good eating schedule. 

We put a new light by him. Still not using aquarium lights, but wanted to start introducing more light to him. I think he's ok with it.

Wouldn't be a new day without a pic or two.

Here he is this morning after his breakfast...you can see the curl in his front fins. He's had those since the store. I think this is the first pic though were you can really see them. I don't know if they mean anything illness wise or what not, but they don't seem to bother him.



















I kind of feel bad because Phoenix has no decorations in the hospital tank. I might add at least something for him to hide in. I didn't want anything in there to affect him, but the last thing I want is for him to get bored and tail bite or something.


----------



## angus (Apr 13, 2012)

Phoenix is still acting fine, but this morning I noticed a new very tiny red dot on the end of his fin so we're going to start the triple sulfa this morning. We were going to try and just do aquarium salt, but with this new dot I think we should take it up a notch.


----------



## angus (Apr 13, 2012)

Well we started the triple sulfa. Now I'm going to be watching him like crazy to make sure he's still ok. I don't know if he might have a reaction, but so far so good. Keep your fingers crossed for us/him!


----------



## angus (Apr 13, 2012)

We put a leaf hammock in Phoenix's tank. He took to it right away!

I haven't taken a pic in a couple of days. Maybe I'll try to get one of him today. He's still doing well. No new spots other than the one from yesterday and it hasn't gotten bigger. He's still eating and swimming, coming up to greet me all the time. 

He seems to be responding to the triple sulfa well. We're following the directions on the box so I hope we're doing everything right.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Phoenix sounds like a cute little guy. I'm glad he's doing well. Good luck with him.


----------



## angus (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks dramaqueen! He's doing so much better!

I messed up his album somehow which is why none of the pics are showing up...here's a quick summary of his progress.

First day home...










Next day when his fin fell off...worst day for his fins.










Hospital tank the next week during med treatment...










A couple of days ago first day after treatment and in his new 5 gallon!



















I'm going to try to get some updated pics today once my camera is charged.

I'm so happy with Phoenix's progress...hopefully he's out of the woods healthwise.


----------

